# how long?



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

On the average, how much time do you guys spend on the hunt? Just hunting and then scouting/hunting.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Because I haven't killed anything in utah other than small game you should not put much faith in my advice.
I like to do one thing or the other, hunt all day or scout all day. I don't like the idea of hunt/scouts. I find when I'm doing both I can't focus on either one. When I scout my head needs to be down looking for sign and listening in case I bump something. When I hunt I find I'm looking up more and trying to see animals so I can shoot them before they see me. I like to scout a little more than hunt.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

I phrased that wrong. I was wondering how much time in a year does the average archery hunter put in a year, scouting and hunting for their animals.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I scouted 28 days and hunted 15 on my San Juan hunt this year. If you count scouting and hunting the extended units I usually put in about 30 to 60 days a year. Pretty stupid if you consider how many critters I've taken over the years, but pretty incredible if you consider how well I know the Wasatch 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Pete is not the "norm" (I mean that in a kind way)

I scouted about 3-4 days is all this year and have put in about 3 full days and 4-5 1/2 days of hunting. If I don't kill this week I'll put in another 10-15 1/2 days (morning or evening hunts) and 3-4 full days if last year is an indication of my addiction to hunting elk with my bow.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im all was scouting. even when I'm hunting.This year I have already been in the field 13 days.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

probably about 35 days total...


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree with ktown, Pete is not normal :lol: . That being said Pete has certainly paid his dues. I like most never scout or hunt enough for me but I can usually get it done when I do get on the mountain. The last 2 years have been a little rough with scouting so I only made it up about 7 days to scout and I probably put in about 20-25 days in the field last year before I filled 5 tags. It seems every year if you find good areas and hunt them alot you know when the animals will be in certain areas so I just concentrate my time in the field in more prime times. I keep trying to work towards the smarter not harder theory of hunting but I still rather lay down the boot leather than where out the seat of my pants.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I have young kids at home that I enjoy spending time with and my job has become very "needy" so my time in the field has diminished over the last few years however this year I scouted about 10 to 12 total days and so far I have hunted 7 total days. From here it's play it by ear but I may have a total of 14 days out hunting (with extended) if I don't tag out.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm hoping for more I spent about 7-10 days scouting and I have hunted about 16 days. I have been very picky this year and I'm saving my tag for the extended. I'm hoping to get a lot more days in the field.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I scouted at least 10 days since June. If I count the days I spent scouting from June to beginning of January I can probably say 20-30 more days. When in town I will scout every day before work most weeks and sometimes after work. 

I have only put 2 full days on my own hunt this year. I hope I can get something on the ground soon so I don't have to hunt in the snow.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

18 days so far for Elk. Time to start working on the deer.


----------

